
Udacity Blitz: On-Demand Software from Udacity Grads - thauburger
https://blitz.com/
======
Avshalom
[https://www.udacity.com/nanodegree](https://www.udacity.com/nanodegree)

>>Enroll in Nanodegree Plus, and get a job in 6 months or 100% of your tuition
back

Would it be cynical of me to assume Udacity will consider it's in-house
contracting agency "getting a job"

~~~
gcatalfamo
The iOS programming course is dangerously outdated. If I really needed to
learn iOS I would get one the many available on Udemy, instead of the only one
available on Udacity.

~~~
walterlatimer
Full disclosure, I work at Udacity, but it's worth mentioning that our iOS
program was just refreshed literally 3 days ago, so I'd encourage a second
look!

------
fillskills
Thats a great play. Completing the food chain. Udacity started with university
courses, then saw demand on more job oriented courses and moved accordingly.
Now they are moving to where the current demand from their customers is -
actual paid work for the new skills. Who better to connect those dots.
Students graduate into Udacity controlled work. Then move on to other jobs
which require more resume experience

------
nrc2107
Udacity Blitz wants you to hire away their best engineers after working on
your project... well, well, well

------
omaralbeik
Great people, with great vision ...

